# Crazy Canadians



## miller1 (Dec 21, 2009)

http://s562.photobucket.com/albums/...ew&current=CanadianIceFishingCrazyCanucks.flv


----------



## Kwdog75 (Dec 27, 2009)

Funny!!!!!


----------

